# Muskie fishing



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I really have put my all into catching my first muckie this year. There's been many days into nights without sleep and just keep going and still have came up empty. Are there anyone out there willing to help me get me first one plz. Just no live bait just lures. If I don't have it I will buy it. Just 3 days ago had a guy tell me to use this lure and you would catch one. Well after fishing all night the night before it was a chance. I stayed there 17 hrs with 3 different lure and got 2 fish of ohio but no pike that day but I gave it my all. If there's anyone willing to help just know I will give my all and Listen to everything you say. So anyone pLz help


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Have you tried fishing with a guide? Maybe you can learn some different lure tactics and different ways to approach the different depth and which time of year to key on certain depths. It could really help you learn a LOT in a short period of time. Plus, they fish nearly every day so they're usually pretty keyed into where the fish are each day!

https://www.facebook.com/churningwatersbaitco/


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Try the old proven mepps musky thriller. I prefer the maribou tails personally. Dont reel straight in. Give them long pulls to cause a sudden change of direction and make the tail puff up real big.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

go to west branch fish for bass and a muskie will find you.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I was at west branch all night fishing for crappie and bass. Ended up with 28 nice white crappie but not a one muskie. 
I have used them and the white black pink green ones. And the gliders walleye bluegills couple other ones some jerks from 4 to 8 inch Medusas and some other soft baits. And some fallers but nothing. And its not cast a few times and thats it. I would cast for hrs


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

crittergitter said:


> Have you tried fishing with a guide? Maybe you can learn some different lure tactics and different ways to approach the different depth and which time of year to key on certain depths. It could really help you learn a LOT in a short period of time. Plus, they fish nearly every day so they're usually pretty keyed into where the fish are each day!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/churningwatersbaitco/


Would you be willing to show me


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You shore fishing?


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I shore fish and John boat fish I have a ten footer.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I have tried them. I have even tried 1 to 3 oz rattle taps bouncing them of the bottom at the damn up silver creek from them damn down to the camp grounds on the north side of the lake. All walking


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob Tomasko (440-834-1347) is probably the best muskie guide for Ohio muskie. He is a professional full of information. Book a trip, and you'll catch muskie for the rest of your life.

I'm sure that there are other great guides. My personal experience has been with Bob.

I never once regretted spending the money.


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

Pay attention to Solunar charts. Muskies feed during very short periods during the day. Moon phases are key. I do my best, during moonrise and moon-overhead. Full moon is over-rated for Muskie. Try to fish, after 3 days of stable high pressure, leading into an on-coming cold front. The action can be incredible. Trust me. I've been fishing for them for 40yrs.+. I've landed nearly 500. I've found these weather patterns and moon phases to be very reliable. I hope this helps you out. Good Luck.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

If your fishing Westbranch, target the weeds for smaller musky and deep edges for bigger musky. I like burning bucktails though the weeds or a walk the dog topwater. Outer edge weeds i use a shallow crank or stick bait. Deeper divers for the deep edges. I will troll to take a break from casting and just relax but i feel as though trolling is a boring technique and i enjoy watching the follow and feeling them hit. Oh.... Dont forget your figure 8's,its much more important than you think as those musky will be a few foot behind your lure and you'll pull it out of the water without ever knowing they are there.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

West branch was hitting again this evening. 5 large mouth a few craps and a little northern pike. Caught in 2 ft water


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I have had a lot of them following the lure but never hit. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Yea me and a friend ok well I did caught a lot of crappie last night. I took home my limit and all of them was anywhere from 2 to 6 feet of water. I laid into them up to about 1am but nothing more


----------



## Jason151 (Mar 3, 2020)

My buddy son just caught one outta Brookville this past weekend while throwing blade baits for walleye. There's nice ones in Brookville lake


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I have had a lot of them following the lure but never hit. What am I doing wrong?


You'll have those days. Sometimes we will get a few and some days zero. If one follows but turns at the boat and doesnt want it,stick another lure straight down under the boat. Sometimes they'll grab the second lure. Caught my biggest musky that way. Thanks Charlie for bringing them in for me. Hahahahah

Also you might be fishing it to slow. I get most of mine fishing FAST. Musky are like missles and they can get it anytime they want,also have great eyes. Dont let them look at it to long.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Last tip. Us musky guys like to throw big stupid baits because thats what we think the biggest musky want. In reality most of my musky have come off 5" shad or perch pattens and original mepps musky killers or magnum. Id probably have a nicer boat if I didn't waste all my money on big ol stupid musky lures.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Karl Wolf said:


> Last tip. Us musky guys like to throw big stupid baits because thats what we think the biggest musky want. In reality most of my musky have come off 5" shad or perch pattens and original mepps musky killers or magnum. Id probably have a nicer boat if I didn't waste all my money on big ol stupid musky lures.


And if you didn't buy all them Calcuttas


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

crg said:


> And if you didn't buy all them Calcuttas


Love my Calcuttas,Craig!


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm somewhat new to muskie fishing but have caught 3 of mine on hotntots, fire tiger pattern and shiny silver. In 3 different lakes too. I've caught others on small to medium medium diving Rapala cranks, bluegill and baby bass pattern. And one on the classic bulldawg.

Just keep putting in the hours and you'll get one. West branch sounds like a really good lake for them from what I've heard, I'm heading there today. Spent 3 days last week at Leesville trolling and casting with no luck.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you just want a Muskie and don't care about the size just go troll HotnTots or Wiggle Warts and you have a good chance of picking one up. You may pick up a 50 incher too. you never know.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Be Like Water said:


> I'm somewhat new to muskie fishing but have caught 3 of mine on hotntots, fire tiger pattern and shiny silver. In 3 different lakes too. I've caught others on small to medium medium diving Rapala cranks, bluegill and baby bass pattern. And one on the classic bulldawg.
> 
> Just keep putting in the hours and you'll get one. West branch sounds like a really good lake for them from what I've heard, I'm heading there today. Spent 3 days last week at Leesville trolling and casting with no luck.


Lessville is my favorite lake in the state.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Karl Wolf said:


> Lessville is my favorite lake in the state.


It's a great muskie lake, I've had success there before, but not this time.

And definitely agree with Whaler. The muskies I caught on the hotntots were nice, in the low 40s. They really seem to like those lures


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I have had a lot of them following the lure but never hit. What am I doing wrong?


whatch videos on figure 8s


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Be Like Water said:


> It's a great muskie lake, I've had success there before, but not this time.
> 
> And definitely agree with Whaler. The muskies I caught on the hotntots were nice, in the low 40s. They really seem to like those lures


I live roughly 30 minutes away from WB,over in Akron. Caught a lot of musky there but the boat traffic is unreal. You cannot fish that lake in a 14 ft boat when people start flying around. Learnedthe lake really well when i worked the factory 3rd shift for a few years. Id fish it a few days a week during the weekday. Leesville is my go to camping lake because peaceful and friendly folks.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't troll or use live bait. It wouldn't mean as much


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I believe my problem is my speed. I really don't think I am moving fast enough. Most of my baits I have been using is around 6 inches. The 6inch gliders bluegills walleyes crappie and few others and 4 to 8 inch jerkbaits 2 to 4 foot grandmas and 1/2 to 1 oz rattle traps and very few inline spinners. I throw a Medusa small and 6 inch for months and nothing


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I believe my problem is my speed. I really don't think I am moving fast enough. Most of my baits I have been using is around 6 inches. The 6inch gliders bluegills walleyes crappie and few others and 4 to 8 inch jerkbaits 2 to 4 foot grandmas and 1/2 to 1 oz rattle traps and very few inline spinners. I throw a Medusa small and 6 inch for months and nothing


You can catch musky with all those. Even a 40 incher


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

You'll catch one. I think they say 10,000 casts to catch one. I only get the boat on the water about 10 times a year, and I am 57 years old, only 3 small muskies to my credit. Never really targeted them, I troll for walleye, only 3 pike....got those casting over the years.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If you don't have any success and we get some good ice you can always try to tangle with one, they are a true warrior on ice gear.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I don't troll or use live bait. It wouldn't mean as much


To each their own, but you'll cover a lot more ground trolling. I'm in a kayak so I know I'm still working for it, but I wouldnt recommend catching them from a yak until you've handled a couple in a boat


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Definitely a ton of traffic here, its not terrible on the no wake side. But a far different experience than Leesville which feels like it could be in Canada somewhere




Karl Wolf said:


> I live roughly 30 minutes away from WB,over in Akron. Caught a lot of musky there but the boat traffic is unreal. You cannot fish that lake in a 14 ft boat when people start flying around. Learnedthe lake really well when i worked the factory 3rd shift for a few years. Id fish it a few days a week during the weekday. Leesville is my go to camping lake because peaceful and friendly folks.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm sold on West Branch after today. I can deal with boat traffic if they're not flying at my yak at 70mph.

Was trying out a white chatterbait recommended to me by member allwayzfishin and hooked into one muskie, and had another one lunge at my lure during a figure 8 by the side of my kayak. So close I could have reached out and touched it. Was casting into some fallen timber there.

So apparently they love white chatterbaits and spinnerbaits and they're hanging out in timber at WB. They must be there in large numbers as others have said.

Neither of them were huge, I got a glimpse at both and I'd say they were upper 30s maybe low 40s, but thats a damn good fish to me.

I'm here for the week and was planning on splitting my time between Mosquito and WB, but needless to say after today I will be focusing my esox efforts on WB.

Also to the OP - I don't think your problem is speed. When I'm trolling its from a pedal kayak going 2.5-3mph. I'd recommend trying some of the lures mentioned in this thread, a lot of good helpful advice here. I think you may actually need to go smaller on your lures. I typically throw or troll one big muskie sized lure and one medium bass sized lure. It may not "mean as much" to catch one trolling from a boat, it's not my preferred method either (kayak a different story) but you may want to mix up your approach with some casting and some trolling. At certain times of the year and certain lakes, trolling seems to be better than casting and vice versa.

Sounds like you have not tried hotntots or chatterbaits yet. I've caught muskies in 3 different lakes on hotntots (firetiger and metallic silver). I'd give both a shot.

Hope to see you post your first one soon!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I believe my problem is my speed. I really don't think I am moving fast enough. Most of my baits I have been using is around 6 inches. The 6inch gliders bluegills walleyes crappie and few others and 4 to 8 inch jerkbaits 2 to 4 foot grandmas and 1/2 to 1 oz rattle traps and very few inline spinners. I throw a Medusa small and 6 inch for months and nothing


get some single willow bucktails from churning water or spanky gold blades and toss em at weed edges and hang on wood is good too, jig bondy baits on steep slopes


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I have handled blues in the 70s and flats in the 60s and some monster wipers in Cumberland. Even guided whitewater 4 years. I wanted to hit fish of ohio this year and have done it twice already. But this is one fish that means a lot to me and me planes for my 3 year old little girls memories of me and her first fish and her grandfather. I don't want to pay for the fish or use live bait. Just means more to me and the respect of the fish. Its wouldn't bother me if its 25 " or 50. Its the pictures and measurements for the mount. I would be telling a lie if I said I want it to be 50 but I'm ok with small. When I do things just right and god helps me. It will happen just keep casting


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Yea i have tried. Crappie rattletrap. Bass chatterbait


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

joebertin said:


> Bob Tomasko (440-834-1347) is probably the best muskie guide for Ohio muskie. He is a professional full of information. Book a trip, and you'll catch muskie for the rest of your life.
> 
> I'm sure that there are other great guides. My personal experience has been with Bob.
> 
> I never once regretted spending the money.


A buddies dad went out with Bob Tomasko years ago and has been catching musky consistently since then at Westbranch. Trolls real fast and pulls small baits like flicker shad. He got 2 yesterday.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I have had a lot of them following the lure but never hit. What am I doing wrong?


Muskies are the lion and all others are the gazelle... they get excited when something 'acts' like its getting away, so the more erratic, start,stop, turn to the left, right you can do will help- USUALLY. I've been fishing Leesville more this year because I love the peace and quiet of the 9.9 lakes over WB. But the fishing has been very tough. Lack of weeds - #1 culprit.
My older friend who retrieves much slower then I has had more follows then me this year- typically when Leesville is hot, you can't reel fast enough.. not this year.
It took me 2 years to catch my first one...from a boat. I can't imagine chasing them from shore, (they are hard enough!)
IMO 3-4 types of baits needed:
-Spinners/bucktail: Buchertail tin buck / Mepps
-jerkbaits: hellhounds/phantom/tubes
-crankbaits: Llungen/boss shads/Bagley monster shad
-topwater????: LOL, I love fishing them, but I've only caught one small one on a Poe's jackpot

Wait for the next approaching T-storm and get out to your best spot and cast...and cast some more. Hope I helped. If I had a real boat of my own I'd invite you for an afternoon..


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Reeling to fast or To slow is relative depending on the reel I have low gear and hi speed some pick up line very quick some not so much you have to match the inches per turn to the baits you are throwing the right reel won’t wear you out either.


----------



## irishjig (Nov 18, 2011)

joebertin said:


> Bob Tomasko (440-834-1347) is probably the best muskie guide for Ohio muskie. He is a professional full of information. Book a trip, and you'll catch muskie for the rest of your life.
> 
> I'm sure that there are other great guides. My personal experience has been with Bob.
> 
> I never once regretted spending the money.


Boy are you right I’ve gone to west branch with bob several times and he asks do you want to learn or catch fish. I wanted to learn. I’ve caught pike and musky ever sense. Great guide. Best I ever known for inland lakes. West branch is a small lure lake. Best lure I’ve found. Courtesy of Bob is a mag wart. In Fire tiger. Troll around the humps and points and rip rap. May take a while. But they are there. Got to pay your dues. If you want to catch them. Not and easy fish to catch


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> I have had a lot of them following the lure but never hit. What am I doing wrong?


I have been told after doing a few figure eights to go to a muskie jig right off the boat. The muskie is still near and will hit the jig.

https://www.muskytackleonline.com/p...it-rigs-esox-cobra-magnum-jig-esoxcobramagnum


----------



## Bluegillford (Apr 8, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> go to west branch fish for bass and a muskie will find you.


or crappie


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I think the consensus is to definitely go smaller on lures, and also to hire a guide. I can say both have helped me personally. I went with Danny Wade out of Salt Fork, not sure if he's still guiding or not. Learned a ton from him.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

No guide is needed at west branch. Really? You can accidentally catch one any day. Shore or in a boat. That lake is so damn full. If you fish the lake long enough you'll be tired of catching them. The musky in the branch will hit on anything flashy. Fast retrieve slow retrieve. I've always had luck with a snagless Sally in the weeds. Roosters all sorts of rapala 's etc . Just put the time in. Those big musky lures are good to but in the branch not necessary. If your on a boat dont forget your figure 8. Hell I caught one from shore last year around april from shore and did the fig 8. Musky following and Bam fish on. Patience and you'll get one. West branch is a different lake to fish. I was just in the water the other day after a few hrs fishing was hot jumped in to cool off . Had one smack my leg and put about a 1inch cut on my leg. But if you have no clue like half the people at the branch get a guide I quess. Or you'll be like a guy told me at Mark's bait shop. He said I dont fish west branch there isn't **** in that lake. What can you say to that other then he doesn't know what he's doing? So i just nodded my head and walked away. Lol I've fished this lake for so long . It's a great lake to fish . I see guys trolling all day long up and down the lake. And then I'll see a guy at shore catch one 40 incher all sorts. If you have fish that lake long enough you'll know why those strollers dont catch any. Some do absolutely. Those are the fisherman you have fished the lake alot! And I'm sure they see the same thing. Shore the same way. There is one thing I have learned about the branch in the last 25 yrs that makes people fail at the branch. The real regulars of the branch I mean the ones who fish it regularly know what it is. It will make or break you fishing experience!!


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I think the recommendation of a guide by me and others was to learn muskie fishing in general and shorten the learning curve.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Be Like Water said:


> I think the recommendation of a guide by me and others was to learn muskie fishing in general and shorten the learning curve.


Yea I know. I'm not against it or implying anything. Looks like you man have figured it out.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

10,000 cast then you get one. Then it seems you catch a bunch of them. My first one was two years lol.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

DenOhio said:


> 10,000 cast then you get one. Then it seems you catch a bunch of them. My first one was two years lol.
> View attachment 361597


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice! 12 yrs ago here


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

K gonefishin said:


> get some single willow bucktails from churning water or spanky gold blades and toss em at weed edges and hang on wood is good too, jig bondy baits on steep slopes
> View attachment 360997


Got that same box


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

BaddFish said:


> Muskies are the lion and all others are the gazelle... they get excited when something 'acts' like its getting away, so the more erratic, start,stop, turn to the left, right you can do will help- USUALLY. I've been fishing Leesville more this year because I love the peace and quiet of the 9.9 lakes over WB. But the fishing has been very tough. Lack of weeds - #1 culprit.
> My older friend who retrieves much slower then I has had more follows then me this year- typically when Leesville is hot, you can't reel fast enough.. not this year.
> It took me 2 years to catch my first one...from a boat. I can't imagine chasing them from shore, (they are hard enough!)
> IMO 3-4 types of baits needed:
> ...


My favorite topwater was the 5" rapala x rap walk. It was a nice size musky bait. I love watching them hit topwater but they truly have bad aim and miss it quite a bit or just knock it a few feet in the air


----------



## RipitHard (Sep 28, 2014)

DenOhio said:


> 10,000 cast then you get one. Then it seems you catch a bunch of them. My first one was two years lol.
> View attachment 361597


Your "phrase" fits you perfectly! "if you're gonna be Stupid"...learn how to hold a Muskie.. Another Dead Fish, by a rookie fisherman. So Sad. Never hold them vertical like that. Support there weight with 2 hands and release them quickly. That fish probably died. Preserve our fish. Thank you. Get Tough.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

RipitHard said:


> Your "phrase" fits you perfectly! "if you're gonna be Stupid"...learn how to hold a Muskie.. Another Dead Fish, by a rookie fisherman. So Sad. Never hold them vertical like that. Support there weight with 2 hands and release them quickly. That fish probably died. Preserve our fish. Thank you. Get Tough.


When you're trying to share handling techniques to release large predators, maybe dont come off like an internet jerk,calling people names.
People are much more willing to learn and accept new things when its not by someone being condescending and rude.
Perhaps he mounted that fish or even (wow) ate the fish he caught,as he can do with a legally caught fish.
Personally ive kept one small musky and it tasted like trash so i just get em back in nicely until i get my 50" for the wall. I'll make sure to give it an ol pop on the head to make sure its dead.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I won't comment on rudeness or approach, but RipitHard is correct in his assessment. If, that is if, that fish was going to be released it probably did not make it. My best guess is it was a kept fish, for mounting or eating. Muskies may be lions of the water, but they are tender foots of handling. They do not take handling well and one of the worse things you can do is stick your hand in under the gill covers and rake up the gills. If it bleeds from the gills it probably dies, at a minimum you introduce bacteria and fungus to the gills. Sure they swim off, but they die a few days later. If you handle it just get a firm grip around the tail and cradle the fish, if you have to, body hug it. Best is just leave them cradled in the net in the water then release from the net. You can grab them just under the jaw and use the mandibles as a hold, at least your not ripping up gills. Just imagine someone squeezing your lungs with dirty hands. I have handled a lot of big Muskies and they have never cut me up, most people are scared of those teeth. Sure if your careless they will cut you up, but you can handle them easily.


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

To your point above, the last couple years ive used the tail grab / cradle method almost exclusively, a pair of whetted fish handling gloves does amazing for this in getting a grip, but if the gloves are dry they can remove scales.... As noted, earlier these fish are actually incredibly fragile.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Lol wow


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

It's like a paper cut. Even the big 40 inchers


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes. The Calcuttas are nice. I've caught all my muskie at west branch. Like only 10. And what I've learned from the lake is theres certain spots that hold muskie any given day. Early morning and 500 oclockish pm seemed to be the best bite. Or should I say you would atleast get a follow. I've had luck with the 9.5 shad look alike with the paddle tails. Mostly the walleye colors. I ordered them from Canada. My buddies swear on the buck tails. And they do pretty good. In summary. Um. The fish of 10000 casts!!!!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Check this bad boy out! Anyone guess how big?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Tim sapara, that is a brute of a Muskie, Pictures are so hard to guess from. I take a wild stab and say the fish is 54" and 44lbs. 

Also, I'm not sure if you were just addressing RipitHard or the rest of us commenting too. I assure you my experience level with Muskies is quite adequate.....you never know what keyboard warrior your talking too, he may just be an expert. I didn't like the way the Muskie's head was cocked back for one thing. Oh well, it's a fair opinion, I really have no hard feelings even if you were addressing me, too. We all have our own beliefs. Good fishing


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Not as fragile as everyone thinks! I trust the word of a 15 plus yr biologist who works for Minnesota fish and game. Not novice fishermen like all of us!


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I think we can stop with the dicksizing, belittling and bragging. This threads ready to get shut down. I guess this is where the "ignore" option comes in handy. This discussion has gone far from it's original intent, and run it's course. And yes I'm referring to one poster in particular.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Southernsaug said:


> Tim sapara, that is a brute of a Muskie, Pictures are so hard to guess from. I take a wild stab and say the fish is 54" and 44lbs.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you were just addressing RipitHard or the rest of us commenting too. I assure you my experience level with Muskies is quite adequate.....you never know what keyboard warrior your talking too, he may just be an expert. I didn't like the way the Muskie's head was cocked back for one thing. Oh well, it's a fair opinion, I really have no hard feelings even if you were addressing me, too. We all have our own beliefs. Good fishing


Not you sir the name caller. Everyone's an expert I quess. And you are very very close 56.5 inches. And it lived!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

LOL tim, My first guess was 56-57, but then I though oh no pictures always make them look longer....still it's brute of a Muskie. would that happen to be around the Saint Lawrence area, looks similar markings and It's not got a lot of girth. 

We're cool - thanks for the comment.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

I dont believe in the name calling is all. Alot of people argue about how to handle them. We have heard it all. Same way hunting if I listened to all the ridiculous myths I'd never get a deer ! Catch the fish get your pics quick and get it back in. Alot of musky are caught like that in northern Minnesota tagged and released and live. And that coming from a biologist of almost 20yrs. We all do things different! I just dont agree with the bs name calling is all.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Fox river wisconsin


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I actually do agree that the fish can be handled by the gill covers, but you need to be careful and not grab a gill arch and tear it. Experienced guys are good at this, but I posted as a general rule for those who may not have handled a lot. I would still rather not see them handled by the gill covers, just my preference. 

Hmmm, i figured it was a river fish. Thx for the info.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Agreed!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Good day man and tight lines!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

She said that it was a real weak fight , that she and the man she was with thought they had an average size fish . No idea she had a musky or a fish of that size til the got it to the boat. Incredible fish!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

To the OP, just keep after them and you'll get one. I agree with Karl, try Leesville and tailwaters of some lakes do well. Use some mid size baits in the tailwaters as well. Good luck


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...my opinion with muskie and other <fish> being fragile...they all are in one way or another. They live underwater and not out of it. My thinking last 10 years or so is this...jump in the lake and go under for awhile...maybe try to take a breath lol...you won't like it.

For me personally I treat certain fish differently...like muskies/big flatheads... or any fish over 10 pounds that cross my path...support em with hand under belly and I at least try to cup their head from underneath. Now when out fishing and looking for freezer meat and backyard fire with goodtimes... I'll treat like that...dispatch and move on. Never kept a muskie but once off the westbranch dam when ole girl couldn't swim off after a while of trying. Processed and ate...wasn't that great just I like I suspected...muskies in my opinion are a <sport> fish and more times than not should be released as soon as possible. 

Just use head and show it the respect it deserves is all...alot people go to westbranch and other bodies of water where these monsters roam...just to get <one>...all I'm asking is that you go prepared with good size net and grips...have that buddy with ya to take them pictures and release WITHOUT moving it back in forth...I don't know...my 2 cents is all.

...stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cup with hand...

...funny thing is now I think about...

...never here of no complaint about them 40 pound flathead being held by their mouth straight up and down. I'm guilty of it myself...in the end I would say especially if one is looking that picture just treat as best as can with the time out of water/and how its held...

Tight lines good times.

Don.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Its nice sharing good and informative information about the sport we all love. You're right about the tailwaters, we never even mentioned that. They can be super hot sometimes but they just seem super packed and not my thing anymore,its like we need some new lakes.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...my opinion with muskie and other <fish> being fragile...they all are in one way or another. They live underwater and not out of it. My thinking last 10 years or so is this...jump in the lake and go under for awhile...maybe try to take a breath lol...you won't like it.
> 
> For me personally I treat certain fish differently...like muskies/big flatheads... or any fish over 10 pounds that cross my path...support em with hand under belly and I at least try to cup their head from underneath. Now when out fishing and looking for freezer meat and backyard fire with goodtimes... I'll treat like that...dispatch and move on. Never kept a muskie but once off the westbranch dam when ole girl couldn't swim off after a while of trying. Processed and ate...wasn't that great just I like I suspected...muskies in my opinion are a <sport> fish and more times than not should be released as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Man twisted I love your posts!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Lol he was fine, someone always comments. See if this meets approval not that I care lol


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

yea 10k cast lol. I'm doing something wrong. I'm sure I hit 10k 40k ago


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

This is today's baits. The glider is a 6"


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

What do you all think


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I’d suggest doing a lazy L at the boat but the 8 works too. I like a lazy L a bit better. I also like 1oz. Rattle Traps in fire tiger color but that’s just me. Having said that, I’m off of here. I actually hate social media because of the haters. Good luck and cast away. See ya all.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Good luck and many more Muskies DenOhio

I know exactly what you mean, I left for a while too and just came back and wondering if I should. I hope I wasn't coming off as a hater....I really am just trying to help. Social media is so hard to express demeanor on.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

There's haters everywhere. Who cares what they say. I know i really appreciate all the help from everyone. DEN I have tried the 1oz 3/4 1/2 oz rattletraps. The strike king shad color i have done good with bass and crappie. Done good last night with the smallmouth with the orange tiger.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I have sort of a friend we fished together several times in my life. He is also a professional guide and musky author. I suggest you read some of his articles. He is very well known in the musky world of fishing and a nice guy. Tony Grant is his name based at cave run lake in Kentucky near Moorehead WV. Goggle Tony you’ll find him and some articles is my bet. I learned a lot from him. Wanna know ask a pro is my advice.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

Lol yea I know of him. I have read all of his articles that I can find. He seems to be true and know how to put things down to understand and not get board with. Not only that but my uncle lives down in that area and when I told him I was going after the fish of my dreams he told me many story's and told me to read his stuff. I find myself looking back to try and find something that he have said that could help me out.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

When rattletraps started they made some of there own


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> Lol yea I know of him. I have read all of his articles that I can find. He seems to be true and know how to put things down to understand and not get board with. Not only that but my uncle lives down in that area and when I told him I was going after the fish of my dreams he told me many story's and told me to read his stuff. I find myself looking back to try and find something that he have said that could help me out.


Although he no longer fishes much just for fun I assure he’s the best I’ve fished for musky with. Good luck, keep casting maybe try a believer in black at dusk too.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

These is the only 3 colors I can find so far


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Danny flathead chaser said:


> When rattletraps started they made some of there own


Yeah I have bunches of em.


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

I normally setup my main muskie rod with one color and my g loomis with the same bait but Opposit color. Some days the muskie rod beats me to death


----------



## southern Dan (Sep 10, 2019)

This is my main 4 I take. I build my own leaders. The line weight goes from 14 mono 40lbs 832 20 lbs 832 80 lbs power pro


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Cave Run is a neat Lake. I have many friends down there and if you ever go visit your uncle try fishing it some. There are many areas to cast from including the tailwaters, poppin rock, North Fork, Craney Creek to mention a few. I have spent 35 years going down to that area to Turkey hunt and for work. Never met Tony, but know of his guide service. I drive right by the Musky mountain Lodge a lot. Crash Mullens was the guy that got a lot of attention down there. If your down there in October the PMTT championship is on Cave Run. A lot of the guys stay in the same motel I use and you can chat em up at the breakfast table. I'm usually turkey hunting though.


----------

